
Efficient CO2 – Ethanol conversion - chmullig
http://newatlas.com/co2-ethanol-nanoparticle-conversion-ornl/45920/
======
chmullig
From the source article: Employing a catalyst made of copper nanoparticles
embedded in spikes of carbon, the team found that electricity applied at just
1.2 volts was sufficient to convert CO2 suspended in water into ethanol.

From the abstract: Herein we report a common element, nanostructured catalyst
for the direct electrochemical conversion of CO2 to ethanol with high Faradaic
efficiency (63 % at −1.2 V vs RHE) and high selectivity (84 %) that operates
in water and at ambient temperature and pressure.

